# ما هو بديل مادة تراي ايثانول امين في تعادل الحمض والقاعدة في المنظفات الصناعية



## hamsan (12 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
واجهتني مشكلة في صناعة المنظفات انني احتاج مادة لاكمال التفاعل بين الحمض والقاعدة في صناعة المنظفات
حيث المادة الوحيدة المستخدمة هي تراي ايثانول امين ، وانا في فلسطين لا يوجد فيها تراي ايثانول امين ويمنع دخولها بسبب الاحتلال
فأرجو من لديه الخبرة ان يخبرني عن مادة بديلة وشكرا ، حيث بدونها يترسب سائل الجلي وتحدث مشاكلة جمه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (12 سبتمبر 2014)

اذكر التركيبه بالمقادير وطريقة التصنيع حتى يكون الرد اقرب الى الصواب
التراى ايثانول امين احيانا نستخدمه لوحده فى التعادل ولغرض مواصفات مطلوبه فى التركيبه
وبالتالى مطلوب التوضيح
وهل سائل الجلى تعنى به منظف سائل لأدوات المطبخ


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (13 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا اردت أن تقلل قيمة ال ph فاضف محلول 2 ماء الى 1 سيتريك أسيد ( ملح ليمون ) , واذا اردت أن ترفع قيمة ال ph فاضف محلول من الصودا الكاويه بنسبة 2 ماء الى 1 صودا كاويه ولكن احذر عند اضافة محلول الصودا الكاويه أن تكون الإضافه منقسمه الى عدة خطوات حتى لا ترتفع قيمة ال ph بصوره كبيره


----------



## زهرة الرمان الاردن (13 سبتمبر 2014)

بديله هو صوديوم هيدروكسي دبالتدريج


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

الابن العزيز فهمت انه لا وجود لمشكلة فى تعادل الحمض بالقلوى ولكن بعد التعادل بغير التراى مثلا بالصودا يحدث ترسيب ويصير اللون غير شفاف . طبعا لانك تعلم تماما ان بمقدورك معادلة السلفونيك باى قلوى . لكن حل مشكلة الترسيب والشفافية هى اضافة مواد لها القدرة على احتجاز الاملاح وتسمى كيلاتنج اجينت ومنها الاديتا ولكنى سابسط لك الامور . اذا كنت تستطيع الحصول على اليوريا الزراعيه ممكن اضافة من 1الى2% واحذر من زيادتها لانها تؤثر على اللزوجه فتخففها ولكنها ستعالج مشكلة الترسيب


----------



## hamsan (13 سبتمبر 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الابن العزيز فهمت انه لا وجود لمشكلة فى تعادل الحمض بالقلوى ولكن بعد التعادل بغير التراى مثلا بالصودا يحدث ترسيب ويصير اللون غير شفاف . طبعا لانك تعلم تماما ان بمقدورك معادلة السلفونيك باى قلوى . لكن حل مشكلة الترسيب والشفافية هى اضافة مواد لها القدرة على احتجاز الاملاح وتسمى كيلاتنج اجينت ومنها الاديتا ولكنى سابسط لك الامور . اذا كنت تستطيع الحصول على اليوريا الزراعيه ممكن اضافة من 1الى2% واحذر من زيادتها لانها تؤثر على اللزوجه فتخففها ولكنها ستعالج مشكلة الترسيب





شكرا لك اخي العزيز على مرورك ، لكن المشكلة انه عملت خلطة واضع sttp للاملاح المعدنية , وكذلك اضع التراي ايثانول امين ويوريا ضمن الخلطة ، الا انه اى مادة تحوي على النيتروجين غير مسموح بها في فلسطين ، بالتالي اليوريا غير موجودة ، ناهيك انني اريد ان اتتم التفاعل بين الحمض والقاعدة حيث اعمل سائل جلي تركيز 24 واتمام التفاعل يحتاج تراي ايثانول امين وهو غير موجود وغير متوفر ، لذلك انا ابحث عن مادة استطيع من خلالها ان يكتمل التفاعل بين الحمض والقاعدة .
لانه ولو عادلت الحمض والقاعدة الا انه بعد مدة اجد طبقات او ترسبات وهو ناتج عن عدم اكتمال تفاعل الحمض مع القاعدة الا بوجود تراي ايثانول امين ، لانني قمت بتحييد الايونات في الخلطة من خلال stpp


----------



## hamsan (13 سبتمبر 2014)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> اذكر التركيبه بالمقادير وطريقة التصنيع حتى يكون الرد اقرب الى الصواب
> التراى ايثانول امين احيانا نستخدمه لوحده فى التعادل ولغرض مواصفات مطلوبه فى التركيبه
> وبالتالى مطلوب التوضيح
> وهل سائل الجلى تعنى به منظف سائل لأدوات المطبخ



اخي العزيز ، اصنع سائل جلي تركيز 24 
18 حمض + 7 ايثا(تكسا) +STTP+اميدو للتقل + .5% ملح طعام + خل + حمض ليمون + وطبعا صودا للتعادل + ويوريا + وتراي ايثانول امين
لكن المشكلة انه التراي واليوريا ممنوعه في فلسطين بسبب اليهود ، وقمت بتحييد الايونات بماء نقي وSTTp لكن يترسب المنتج لانه يوجد جزئيات غير متفاعلة بين الحمض والقاعدة وحتى لو زبطتال pH لذلك تراي ايثانول امين يكمل التفاعل بين الحم والقاعدة وانا اريد مادة بديل عنها وشكرا لك


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 سبتمبر 2014)

التركيبه بها خلل واحتمال طريقة التصنيع التى نسيت ان تذكرها
سنبسط الامور فى التركيبه والتصنيع--بعد المياة وتقليب الصودا جيدا ثم حمض السالفونك ببطئ والتقليب الجيد وضبط ال بى اتش بالحامض او الصودا
اضف التكسابون وتقليب جيد - ثم ضبط اللزوجه بمحلول الملح
لاتستخدم المنظف الا فى اليوم الثانى بعد تقليب جيد لمدة ساعه
لن تحتاج باقى التركيبه التى ذكرتها مثل الاميد وال sttp والخل والتراى ايثانول امين ولا الستريك اسيد الا اذا استبدلته بالحامض فى ضبط البى اتش​فى انتظار النتيجه ان احببت - القوه التنظيفيه للتركيبه كما هى .


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## meddgt (22 أكتوبر 2014)

يا ااخيي احنا عندنا في الجزائر ماادة مستوردة طبعا اسمها gélifiant


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم استخدام الصودا الكاوية هو الحل البديل والأفضل , والترسبات التي تتكون هي املاح ناتجة بسبب تفاعل القاعدة مع الحامض وبامكانك ترسيب هذه الاملاح بفترة استراحة للمنتج ومن ثم تعبئته بالعبوات وهذا اقل ضررا من استخدام تراي ايثانول امين وارخص سعرا وكذلك يجب مراعات درجة الحموضة لتكون في الحد المطلوب للمنتج 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ehmod1989 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

اخي مادة التراي ايثانول متوفرة ومو ممنوعه من الاحتلال واسمها tea هذا الاسم التجاري


----------



## hamsan (10 ديسمبر 2014)

ehmod1989 قال:


> اخي مادة التراي ايثانول متوفرة ومو ممنوعه من الاحتلال واسمها tea هذا الاسم التجاري



اخي العزيز بعرف اسمها التجاري تيا ، وهي ممنوعه في قطاع غزة ، كانت تدخل من مصر ع طريق الانفاق ، اذا يوجد منها بغزة خبرني اين اجدها او اين تتوفر حتى اشتريها .


----------

